# Cool Poweramper 6 channel !



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Not mine but cool !
Power Amper QA200X Class A 6 channelx30rms | eBay


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

seller has zero feedback and lives in singapore ;(


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Umm. Sweet looking amp but a little hard to put that kind of money on the table for an amp in this situation lol. Looks like a genesis copy to me. Even a little dls in there too haha.


----------



## 2MuchRiceMakesMeSick (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow only 100$ for shipping. I guess thats the ebay way.


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

2MuchRiceMakesMeSick said:


> Wow only 100$ for shipping. I guess thats the ebay way.


It's in Singapore . 
I shipped an amp to New Zealand and it was 134.00 .So, not out of the question.


----------



## 2MuchRiceMakesMeSick (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, I didnt realize intl. shipping charges have gotten so out of hand.


----------



## thsiow10 (Nov 16, 2007)

i owned PA60 before .. Not pure Class A but Class A design in A/B output ..
It's superb for Tweeter n Midrange but not for midbass .. output lack in kicking power for midbass.

But i personally think that not worth that high price especially for more than 10 years product (correct me if i'm wrong). I rather get Genesis 4ch amp, more power output.


----------

